# Just an old friend



## RobertEd (Mar 30, 2012)

Just an old friend...
​


----------



## Mrgiggls (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh wow.....this shot reminded me of a Bud Light commercial from a few years ago where a hideously ugly dog bribed some dog show judges with beer.

Not that this is an ugly dog at all, but the expression and the ear folded back made that commercial pop into my head.

Nice picture!


----------



## RobertEd (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks!

But yeah, this is just about as ugly as dawgs get. 

And you know what they say about dogs looking like their owners.


----------



## SCraig (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't think he's ugly.  I think he's well cared for and has a lot of character.  His eyes are bright as crystal and I can feel that cold, wet nose.  Besides, old friends are the best friends to have.


----------



## Mygixxer (Mar 31, 2012)

I like it. like said above, I feel like I could reach right out and touch that cold damp nose. great shot!


----------



## RobertEd (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks guys... "Woo ru rufff"; and it seems Arful says thanks as well! 

That's with the Zeiss C/Y 100-300/4.5 BTW.  It looks just that clean at 100% too. Amazing zoom! Snuffs most primes in IQ. I suck as a photographer so I resort to talking about IQ a lot.


----------

